# New watches in my collection...



## rproch

I would like to propose to use only one topic to present our new acqusitions. One topic where everybody will have opportunity to receive some applause on their new watches 
There is something like this on Polish watch forum and it works very well (almost 2000 posts already). Go ahead and check it - a loooooot of interesting photos: http://www.zegarkiclub.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7252&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

So here are my new acquisitions:


----------



## ecalzo

very good :-!


----------



## JKang

This is an excellent idea which will definitely make for a cleaner forum. Nice watches too. I really like your Ruhla.


----------



## Krzysiek_W

JKang said:


> This is an excellent idea which will definitely make for a cleaner forum. Nice watches too. I really like your Ruhla.


At polish forum (www.zegarkiclub.pl) we have topic "new pickup" and there everyone who loves russian watches can paste watches which he bought. You have right, it make cleaner :-!


----------



## JKang

These are all relatively new, and my daily wearers as well.


----------



## rproch

New additions:


----------



## soviet

Here are my today's new catch. A new dial 4 hour Vostok that I have never seen before.:-d And my 1st Iskra pocket watch and horseman Vostok.


----------



## JKang

After a year of collecting Russian watches, I finally have my first chrono, and this is with much thanks to a dear friend who has been a real help getting this hobby started. Thanks Lee! It's gone to a good home!

Jon


----------



## rproch

JKang said:


> After a year of collecting Russian watches, I finally have my first chrono, and this is with much thanks to a dear friend who has been a real help getting this hobby started. Thanks Lee! It's gone to a good home!
> 
> Jon


Wow! Excellent condition!!


----------



## cestommek

Congrats!This Ruhla is really beautiful!!


----------



## Krzysiek_W

New poljot, great one:-!


----------



## sjb

Some excellent watches:thanks guys,I have just bought 3 more Russians so I now need to work out how to post photos of them when I get them!:-!


----------



## JKang

This just came in the mail today. I'll go to the art shop, get some modelling paint to touch up the bezel and we should be all set to go!


----------



## soviet

Here is one more baby Vostok that I caught yesterday. This has a new dial in my baby Vostok collection.


----------



## rproch

A new one:


----------



## McSteve

Nice. What team does it represent?


----------



## Krzysiek_W

Some new russian watches:





































and two rare polish watches


----------



## rproch

New Old Stock. But I am not sure how old it is - probably not very old.


----------



## Nick Danger

It's from the eighties. A newer one would say "made in belorussia". What beautiful condition! Very nice.


----------



## rproch

I am sure you will like those two ...


----------



## rproch




----------



## Raketa

rproch said:


>


Hello Robert

That Slava Automatic was my first russian watch. It was infectious!:think: From that moment on, there was no stopping anymore....... :-!

Regards 
Raketa


----------



## rproch

What do you think about this Pobeda from Tchistopol? Pretty nice, isn't it?


----------



## rproch

Some new, some on better pictures


----------



## ecalzo

nice.......
congrats ....
;-)


----------



## rproch

Sputnik:


and Slawa - NOS with box and passport:


----------



## cestommek

Hey,the sputnik is very nice...beautiful.
Congrats;-)


----------



## rproch

cestommek said:


> Hey,the sputnik is very nice...beautiful.
> Congrats;-)


This is my second white Sputnik, so you'll find this one on eBay soon ;-)


----------



## rproch




----------



## rproch

This one was produced in 4th quarter of 1940. In Poland we would say it's from the war time. Russians will say it's a pre-war watch. The Barbarossa operation started in June 1941 - this is the beggining of the 2nd WW for Russians. An example of historical relativism...


----------



## Raketa

rproch said:


> This one was produced in 4th quarter of 1940. In Poland we would say it's from the war time. Russians will say it's a pre-war watch. The Barbarossa operation started in June 1941 - this is the beggining of the 2nd WW for Russians. An example of historical relativism...


Nice one Robert. This dial logo was used from 1935 on. After 1935 this type of case was only used for gift- and presentation watches.

Got something for your brand catalogue. Ever seen one of these? Zlatoust Corsar?

Raketa


----------



## Caliper1681

What a great idea. Tomorrow I will post the four that just arrived today.:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## soviet

Caliper1681 said:


> What a great idea. Tomorrow I will post the four that just arrived today.:rodekaart:rodekaart


Agreed.|> So I post four today. Two of them were caught today. I haven't checked JL's list yet. I hope there is a nice one among them.


----------



## rproch

Old Wostok


Rodina sold in Czech Republic - pay attention to the SSSR marking (USSR in Czech language


Finally got this awesome Prim


Elektronika in excellent condition


----------



## J-Twin

:-!Very nice. I particularly like the Sputnik.


----------



## TZAG

What a  Raketa! Never saw like this before. What kind of movement does it use? I like your new Prim as well.


----------



## rproch

TZAG said:


> What a  Raketa! Never saw like this before. What kind of movement does it use? I like your new Prim as well.


Raketa uses 2628.H


----------



## Caliper1681

These are my latest.

Sorry, some pics are out of order.


----------



## oasis

This is new watch in my collection. I think it is simple and polite. I only paid 10$ for this one.


----------



## J-Twin

:-!I agree!


oasis said:


> This is new watch in my collection. I think it is simple and polite. I only paid 10$ for this one.


----------



## oasis

One more watch in my collection but I don't have any information about this one. Please help me.


----------



## shadow_ru

it looks like nice&simple vostok with 2409 inside.


----------



## oasis

That's correct! I opened and saw the no. 2409 inside.Thanks


----------



## Sparks

The Vostoks - allways their very own style. 
Kremlin:










The domestic version in cyrillic - mirroring a cheap Kodak :-d :










Note the water resistance down to 50 M while 100 M on the international version - don´t ever try to cheat the russians! ;-)


----------



## oasis

I have just caught this Slava. I very like but wonder that which strap is suitable for this one. Could you give me some suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## amaille

Thanks for sharing! I like the Polish, Russian and Czech watches, special the vintage ones. Like to share the next Prim pictures:




























I have four Prim watches in restoration by Prim Czech, when there are back i will post some pictures.


----------



## ecalzo

compliments to Rproch and to all the other guys..........

:-d;-);-)


----------



## oasis

My latest one


----------



## jean-luc

My latest one, a nice, shiny and heavy Vostok Amphibia Ministry (why "Ministry" ?)


----------



## rproch

I've already shown this Kirov, but on other picture:


Black brother joined my old PRIM:


----------



## optimuscrime

Wow, I love the bright orange seconds hand on that Prim. Really pops!


----------



## oasis

rproch said:


> I've already shown this Kirov, but on other picture:
> 
> 
> Black brother joined my old PRIM:


So nice but as far as I know, Prim is a brand from 
czechoslovak not Russian


----------



## rproch

oasis said:


> So nice but as far as I know, Prim is a brand from
> czechoslovak not Russian


Sure thing - mind the CSSR marking. But it's from the same 'eastern block' and the same times.


----------



## oasis

rproch said:


> Sure thing - mind the CSSR marking. But it's from the same 'eastern block' and the same times.


I agree with you


----------



## oasis

Hi guys!
I want to show a Slava watch, I painted the second hand of this watch with red colour, the original one was in silver colour.


----------



## rproch

Three pieces:

,


----------



## dedatos

A beautifull gold plated rodina!!!
with a clean and rare whitish dial!
Congatulations RP!
Are y coming ?
dedatos 
[/quote]


----------



## oasis

dedatos said:


> A beautifull gold plated rodina!!!
> with a clean and rare whitish dial!
> Congatulations RP!
> Are y coming ?
> dedatos


[/quote]

Congatulations, nice watch! It is very difficult to find a same watch in my country now.


----------



## oasis

one more watch


----------



## rproch

Two Pobedas from the 50's:


----------



## oasis

yeah! Nice watches in good condition. I like the Pobeda with white dial.


----------



## rproch

Some:


----------



## dedatos

Robert!
All of yr watches are super beautifull and thoughtfully selected!!
You are the master of vintage watches and at what a perfect condition!!!
I have a few of yours but not at such condition1 Impossible to find them so nice -except a few poljot vimpel I was lucky to find at affordable prices 2 years ago!-
This complicated kama is gorgeous !!! To say nothing for yr original alarm and vimpel, the black kirovskie or yr sputnik and saturn!
You are dominating this site!!
Continue to please our eyes and to make us envious!!
Dedatos


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Good, a very fine collection staking up very nicely...


----------



## sfnewguy

*Congratulations*

:-! on all of your Russians. I have a Poljot hand wind very similar to yours. It has a 2209 movement - do you know if yours has the same? Also does anyone know the background to this movement. I recall that Poljot copied a Zenith movement from the 1930s - is the 2209 that movement?


----------



## dedatos

*Re: Congratulations*

sfn hi!
I thought I have answered to yr question yesterday but see today that my answer was lost.
||||Yr nice-and increasingly rare- 20micron goldplatted Poljot is most probably from first part of 70ies.
Mechanism 2209 was first designed by 1MWF=
1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova and the first one has circulated as Vimpel=Pennon Then, a bit later -the year of Gagarin's flight-the 1MWF was definitively renamed-branded as POLJOT and from then -on, the 2209 watch was circulating as Poljot. This model was produced by Oljot from 1962 up to 1975 then the watch production was transfered to Bellorussian factory LUCH. perhaps some millions of theis watch under names Poljot and Luch have been produced. It is beautifull and it was the slimest mechanical watch in the word in the 60ies and has been awarded a prise for this in Bales-Swiss.
(There was also an attempt to market an even slimer mechanism 2200 of only 1.85 mm !! But in has been issuet in all-gold case and the overall watch was prone to deformation plus expensive. ||Only few thousand have circulated then it has been retired) So soviets were not only copying apparently. But true the influence of LIPP was of paramount importance.
Yr watch is beautiful though a bit sensitive. But it is easy to find spares from cannibalization and because perhaps Lush is still producing it (??).
It is a pity that the fashion is for more rugged and big-fat watches!
Enjoy this dressy jewell!
Dedatos
Dedatos


----------



## rproch

*Re: Congratulations*


----------



## sixtysix

Just got this Moscow Classic handwind on half price sale. 3063 Molnija pocketwatch movt.

Came with a non-display back, numbered 329/400


----------



## rmarino14

That is great looking watch. Where did you get it from?


----------



## dedatos

*Re: Congratulations*

Robert,
All nice and rare as usual!http://www.fotosik.pl
And I like this touch of use they all have.
i am always sceptic on the view of immaculate ones-though they exist-
What is this horse Kommandirskie?
Could it be issued on the occasion of some games or was it the tradition for those in the national soviet tean of horse-riding??
I am not so sure for this last version because I have seen this dial as new spare part!
So it seams that it was simply 'circulating' for aesthetic reasons most probably ... (it is like the 3aka3 that were supposed to be only for military but nearly everybody who wanted one could have it in the shops....
http://www.fotosik.pl
Dedatos


----------



## sixtysix

rmarino14 said:


> That is great looking watch. Where did you get it from?


Russia2all.com, They had a half price sale July 4th weekend and this was one of the watches.


----------



## Cantor

I really like my new Vostok, but most people don't ??? Please tell me what you think

Мне очень нравится свой новый Восток, но некоторым людим нет :roll:
Скажите мне, что вы думаете

En tout cas moi je l'aime bien !


----------



## sixtysix

I like it! :-!



Cantor said:


> I really like my new Vostok, but most people don't ??? Please tell me what you think
> 
> Мне очень нравится свой новый Восток, но некоторым людим нет :roll:
> Скажите мне, что вы думаете
> 
> En tout cas moi je l'aime bien !


----------



## rproch

Another classical Pobeda's joined my collection:


----------



## josh1




----------



## thecount667

*Re: Congratulations*



dedatos said:


> Robert,
> All nice and rare as usual!
> And I like this touch of use they all have.
> i am always sceptic on the view of immaculate ones-though they exist-
> What is this horse Kommandirskie?
> Could it be issued on the occasion of some games or was it the tradition for those in the national soviet tean of horse-riding??
> I am not so sure for this last version because I have seen this dial as new spare part!
> So it seams that it was simply 'circulating' for aesthetic reasons most probably ... (it is like the 3aka3 that were supposed to be only for military but nearly everybody who wanted one could have it in the shops....
> 
> Dedatos


I think the horse watches were for horse mounted soliders. Cossak regiments? The is a Vostok design outthere of a Cossak soldier on horse back.


----------



## rproch

Rare Moskva in very good shape. Medium size (like Sportivnie):


----------



## dedatos

A nice jewel!!
Wellcome back Robert
Sorry for having to change your vacations!!
Let us hope next yr shall be a peacefull one!
Dedatos


----------



## rproch

Two Pobedas:



250 years of Leningrad (St. Petersburg) - so the watch must be from the 1953:


----------



## jean-luc

A Vostok KGB, very accurate :


----------



## dedatos

Hi Robert!
Your copper-black ring pobeda is very beautiful and the Lenigrad one quite exclusive! I am happy y are back from vacations and active with more jewels!
By the way, MRC above 10 days ago has published a copper-white ring pobeda like yours and was wondering if it is original or if the white ring was painted-over franken version. I have answered to him it was original but then realized I had not this pobeda. (I am lost in watches and my memory increasingly betrays me...) Could you have a look at his pobeda in his thread and give him yr opinion??? Yr black version encourages me that tmay be there is a white ring version too.
Thanks 
dedatos


----------



## rproch

Hm...
Looks hand-painted to me. But it should be checked in the catalogue from 1960 (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1037722#post1037722)


----------



## JKang

My dad just got back from a conference in Moscow, and the dear old boy really picked up a happy duo to bring back to his two delighted kids :-!
The "Wright" on the left for my sis, and the moonphase on the right for myself. Thanks dad!


















On the wrist, on the way to work.


----------



## TZAG

WOW! Nice daddy b-)
It's not so feminine though. I've never seen woman to wear such. Will she, or will it be added on your wrist too?? I wonder :think:


----------



## dedatos

VERY NICE ONES!!!
wHAT A


----------



## dedatos

VERY NICE ONES!!!
What A LOSS they ae not soviet!
it shall take years for them to come to Georgia!!
What was the price?
dedatos


----------



## JKang

TZAG - My sister is quite the tomboy, no worries. Maybe I will sneak it onto my wrist...who knows!

Dedatos - I am not sure of the price bought in Moscow, but I am sure it is very overpriced, given the current state of "demand". I guess they would be running somewhere near the USD1k mark?


----------



## JKang

Got this one for my girlfriend. The bracelet had to be specially sized as her wrist is even smaller than the pushpins would allow. The watch-shop was very nice about this. If you're in Singapore, look up Choy Hing Watch at Bras Basah Complex. A very good selection of bracelets both vintage and new, and lots of leather straps too. Another good introduction from fellow Singaporean SLLEE.

Jonathan


----------



## rproch

Little update:


Polish watch "alfa":


----------



## rproch

Two sisters:


----------



## rproch

Pobeda with unusual logo:



Rare Pobeda:


----------



## Vaurien

Fine watches, Rproch!
These are mine, arrived from Poland










and a new new catch, made just today


----------



## VosTOXIC

^^ Wooooowww!!! Beautiful watches!:-!


----------



## rproch

pobeda


----------



## rproch

Ladies Ruhla Digital:


----------



## rproch

Slava:


----------



## rproch

Rodina:


----------



## rproch

I didn't finish 


[/URL]


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi,

Beautiful new pieces! Congratulate! I like Pobeda and Rodina the best. In which factory was the Pobeda made?

Peter


----------



## rproch

One more: Molnia from 1951, almost NOS


----------



## rproch

Boxerpeti said:


> Hi,
> In which factory was the Pobeda made?
> Peter


Tchistopol:


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you for the answer. 
Molnia is fascinating. The photomontage is superb.
Congratulate!


----------



## SonnyD

Got this one yesterday.
Regards Sonny


----------



## ill-phill

rproch said:


> One more: Molnia from 1951, almost NOS


Perfect example |>
and impressive picture btw :-!

Phil


----------



## sixtysix

rproch said:


> Ladies Ruhla Digital:


Well I don't see one of these everyday, very cool watch!!|>


----------



## rproch

Thanks Phil! I was hesitating wheter to spend almost 50 USD on this baby... I decided to buy it since it's almost perfect.


----------



## rproch

Here is the close-up:


----------



## rproch

Two pieces:
Rodina (automatic):


Pobeda from Petrodvorzovy WF


----------



## bad-one

hello these are my new russian watches.


----------



## tjvreeken

That is a nice collection :-! I like the Buran |>


----------



## bad-one

thank you very much.


----------



## ducadiangers

very nice watches


----------



## rproch

Famous Wostok Precission Class:


----------



## rproch

Another Paul Buhre has joined my collection (the one on the right):


According to a book of J. Levenberg a Rodina similar to the black one in the middle were taken by Gagarin during his Wostok-1 mission


And here is the whole family of my Rodinas
http://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rodiny.jpg


----------



## watch22

I like the Rodinas.

What kind of strap is that green one? Cloth? What kind of buckle does it have?

Thanks


----------



## domi

Picked up this lovely Pobeda.

It is in very good condition for its age, as I'd place it from around 1947-1948.


----------



## mike.s

Domi, Pobeda will have the manufacturing date engraved on the movement. 3-47, for example, would be 3rd quarter of 1947. However, this model was still made in 1960. So it'll be interesting to see how old it is.

I will tell you that the dial is a newer replacement, I'm 99% certain of that. The hands are correct, however.


----------



## rproch

The green strap:


----------



## shadow_ru

Domi: congratulations with the new acquisition! Yes indeed the watch looks like new and is a great collectible timepiece! Does the case has fixed lugs? Could you show us the photo of the movement?
The original dial shows very few signs of age. That's how the dial should look like if the watch was stored for years in a drawer!


----------



## mike.s

It could be an original dial, that is why I gave it a 1% chance. If it is, I think it's an unveliavably good find! The ones I've seen have faded red 12 and certain amount of patina on the dial (no wonder for a 60 year old watch. 

In either event, I like this watch quite a lot. If it was a little bigger case I would wear it.


----------



## rproch

On the Page 5 of this thread you will find a photo of my Pobeda of this kind. My Pobeda looks pretty old. But I would not say that yours is fake.


----------



## watch22

rproch said:


> The green strap:


I see - it has a leather lining.

I like that. Can you tell me who sells it - online?


----------



## rproch

It's a cheap one. I bought it in a local watchmakers store for 2 or 3 USD.


----------



## watch22

OK - thanks. I'll keep an eye out online for this.


----------



## domi

rproch said:


> On the Page 5 of this thread you will find a photo of my Pobeda of this kind. My Pobeda looks pretty old. But I would not say that yours is fake.


Thank you rproch. :thanks
Unfortunately I cannot remove the back cover as it it too tight (!) or my case knife needs sharpening.
That said, when my watchmaker opened, cleaned and serviced the watch, he said that it has never been serviced before (no service marks) and in his opinion probably sat in a drawer for many years.

Certainly the case-back fits very flat and snug, so does not look as if it has been pried off many times.


----------



## domi

A couple of new friends...
One from a tank and one from the man who rode in it. :-d


----------



## domi

Added another Vostok...
That makes three vintage vostoks for me, but in order not to show favoratism I have bought a Poljot and a 1-MWF. Just waitning on the postman. ;-)


----------



## dedatos

domi,
You can be certain yr pobeda is original. i had 2 of them with faded red 12 and was eagerly searching one where the red 12 could be descent.
finaly this week-end I have fallen upon a guy selling two watches in the bazaar and this time I GOT IT! 
Its red 12 is brand deep red as yours and the dial very clear and i am sure it is not Ukranian redial as this as a poor lady selling a bit of everything and having no idea of values (I got it for 5 usd) It is loosing time but everytning is original it just needs cleaning-oling.
Born 4-1952 stamped number 58.366
Dedatos

-----------------------------------------------------


domi said:


> Thank you rproch. :thanks
> Unfortunately I cannot remove the back cover as it it too tight (!) or my case knife needs sharpening.
> That said, when my watchmaker opened, cleaned and serviced the watch, he said that it has never been serviced before (no service marks) and in his opinion probably sat in a drawer for many years.
> 
> Certainly the case-back fits very flat and snug, so does not look as if it has been pried off many times.


----------



## domi

dedatos said:


> finaly this week-end I have fallen upon a guy selling two watches in the bazaar and this time I GOT IT!
> Born 4-1952 stamped number 58.366


Congratulations and thank you! These are quite attractive watches and I would happily wear one if the size were a little larger.

Mine would not run when I first got it, but my watchmaker looked at it and said that the oil had become sticky because the watch had never been serviced. When I got it back the movement (which was beautiful when I saw it in his shop) was running perfectly.

I hope yours is a simple problem and easily fixed too. :-!


----------



## rproch

I do not really like gilded watches, but I've made an excepion for those two:




Poljot De Luxe in steel case:


----------



## chshangers

Weird Raketa picked up in Shanghai the other day:


----------



## watch22

That's the Copernicus model. I have one coming to me with the black dial.


----------



## rproch

Another tiny Pobeda


----------



## rproch

Slava (was I showing it already?):


The blue color of this Luch is just killing me:


----------



## Vaurien

rproch said:


> Another tiny Pobeda


Wow! This is really a  maker


----------



## Boxerpeti

Congratulations. Both are a very beautiful piece.


----------



## rproch

Vaurien said:


> Wow! This is really a  maker


Nice, isn't it? Cost me 6 dollars on the flea market in Warsaw b-) And it's from second quarter of 1949 - 60 years has just passed.


----------



## rproch

The first version of Strela issued:


----------



## Vaurien

rproch said:


> The first version of Strela issued:


Wanderful! Great watch... b-)


----------



## watch22

Nice watches and pics - I save them for reference when evaluating watches on ebay.


----------



## rproch

One day you decide to sell out a part of your collection in order to be able to buy something extra... And that day has come for me...


----------



## rproch

Some rare pieces bought recently:

1. Sportiwnie with a swimmer:









2. Moskwa - a special edition of Sportivnie. Commemorates some kind of a festival. Anybody knows what it is?









3. Rare Start:









4. Wostok Precizionnyje - export version with Raduga brand.


----------



## watch22

Nice collectors pieces.


----------



## Josemart

Very interesting and nice,thanks for show


----------



## rproch

Pobeda from ZIM factory:


----------



## Redarmy

What a collections here!! Very old watches!! But very nice!! Worth showing off!! Too bad I do not have such watches. Mine is a newly made Russian watch. :-!:-!


----------



## abrizz

rpoch that looks really great! what can you tell us about it?


----------



## rproch

Today is a sad day. My wishlist got shorter yet again...

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## rproch

Shturmanskie after lifting:









Volna:









I like a lot this Czech design:









Molnia Avia is still a mistery for me. I didn't see them in any catalogue:


----------



## Vaurien

Your Molnija Avia is very similar to the Iskra of Michele. He may suggest something, I think.
Congrats, very fine pieces! :-!


----------



## 4runner.2901

I thought I would post a photo of my two favorite watches.


----------



## rproch

Rodina is one of my favourite Soviet brands. The first Soviet automatic watch produced in 50's and 60's.


----------



## Vaurien

Fine! :-!

Did I show you mine?


----------



## watch22

I like Rodinas too.


----------



## rproch

Vaurien said:


> Fine! :-!
> 
> Did I show you mine?


 I am hunting for this model...


----------



## rproch

Gilded Sputnik:









Almaz









Rodina









Sportivnyje









Sportivnyje 2:









Swiet:









Polish Blonex









Electro-mechanical LIP. Not Russian, but I love the design:


----------



## sci

rproch, your Алмаз is amazing. For some period of time, I though Poljot is making more beautiful watches than Vostok in general, but with Алмаз and Волна I am not so sure anymore


----------



## Lucidor

Very nice, congratulations! The conditions of the watches seem extraordinary. Did that strap come with the Almaz or did you get it from somewhere else? I am looking for something similar but with very limited success.


----------



## rproch

Lucidor said:


> Very nice, congratulations! The conditions of the watches seem extraordinary. Did that strap come with the Almaz or did you get it from somewhere else? I am looking for something similar but with very limited success.


I got the strap some time ago with the other watch. It fits better to Almaz.


----------



## roo7

Very nice ! 

I enjoyed your photos. Just curious, where do you usually find such beautiful pieces ?


----------



## Reno

rproch said:


> Electro-mechanical LIP. Not Russian, but I love the design:


:-! Nice LIP, rproch

(the Russians are great too, of course ;-) )


----------



## Boxerpeti

Oh, I can't breathe...
Beautiful pieces. Congratulations!.


----------



## Vaurien

Very very fine watches!:-!


----------



## TZAG

That LIP is awesome!  Congratulations |>


----------



## Leixlip

the "lightening" second hand on the LIP is a lovely touch


----------



## tjvreeken

Wow, good stuff :-! I think it's good hunting for Russian watches in Poland!

As far as I know, the seller I bought my Sputnik and Strela from last month is coming from Poland too.

I like the dials of the Almaz, Rodina and the Swiet, very nice.


----------



## rproch

In most cases I buy my Russians on Polish auction site called Allegro. Recently I also pretty often buy on Czech version of Allegro. The Raketa below is nice example of items bought from Czech comrades:










Two sisters of this Raketa:


----------



## shadow_ru

Great Raketa watch, Robert! Congratulations!


----------



## Mister Mike

Here are my a couple of Christmas presents I've given myself:

_Gold-Tone Buran:_










I couldn't find an example of this one anywhere on the web. If anyone has any insight, let me know. I'm guessing it's from the early 90s. Not quite as cool as a Kirova or a stainless Buran, but a nice 3133 Poljot for $75 shipped.

_Bronze Dial Vostok Amphibia 2409 Antimagnetic:_










Not the most popular of Amphibia dials, but a very "Soviet" design, and in excellent shape.

*С Новым годом!*


----------



## rproch

A Wostok with nice "military" design:


----------



## rproch

Some additions:


----------



## pwalsh21

That last one (Neva?) is a real stunner. Was it made that way or were the rubies added afterward?


----------



## rproch

That was produced this way originally. Russian design


----------



## Vaurien

Stunning Vympel and Pobedas! :-!


----------



## rproch

Three watches I've bought on eBay from Ukrainian seller. If you know the stuff there is no fear to buy from them.

I've been searching for this automatic Raketa (blue dial) for long time:









Rodina. I've got almost all kinds of Rodinas - only two are missing









Moskva, that looks like Pobieda


----------



## Vaurien

Really fine! :-!


----------



## rproch

NOS with box:









Automatic Chaika:










Wostok with Gagarin


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice watches, congratulations :-! I really like the 'stadium'


----------



## storyteller

One more Vostok Precision.


----------



## rproch

I've got it eventually...


----------



## roo7

It looks beautiful ! Congrats !


----------



## rproch

Some additions


----------



## rproch

Some additions:


----------



## rproch




----------



## Vaurien

rproch said:


>


Ooooohhhh! What a beautiful, stylish Volna!


----------



## watch22

Very nice. I can't wait for your next inventory reduction sale - maybe this will be part of it 

BTW - I noticed the 21-jewel Sekonda above that you posted earlier. Do you know if it has the 2409a movement?


----------



## shadow_ru

The Volna is really nice, but I think it deserves better winding crown


----------



## rproch

I will replace the crown if I will get a better one.

And here's another Volna:


----------



## odessatime

Hey mate

have you had the tank clock checked for radiation ? I bought ne in Kiev last year. Went throught the airport and the radiation alarm went off. Bought myself a dosier meter and when i tested it at 0 to 5cm my dossier meter went through the roof. Its now sitting in my garage waiting for my to contact Lucas Height Nuclear research facility to get their advice


----------



## Seele

odessatime said:


> Hey mate
> 
> have you had the tank clock checked for radiation ? I bought ne in Kiev last year. Went throught the airport and the radiation alarm went off. Bought myself a dosier meter and when i tested it at 0 to 5cm my dossier meter went through the roof. Its now sitting in my garage waiting for my to contact Lucas Height Nuclear research facility to get their advice


Yikes! I am on the North Shore, so I should be safe then :-d


----------



## odessatime

We can talk about this in the future ... but if you are also collecting old Russian clocks from aricraft & tanks etc it might be worth getting a dossier meter ... i could still find the link to the one in Russia i bought if you are interested


----------



## rproch

New additions:


----------



## Russ Cook

Wow.Some rare and beautiful watches.Congratulations.
Regards,
Russ.


----------



## marc2131

rproch said:


> Some rare pieces bought recently:
> 
> 2. Moskwa - a special edition of Sportivnie. Commemorates some kind of a festival. Anybody knows what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably World Youth Day or something to that effect, back in '56 or 57. Mark Gordon (USSRtime website) has a couple of similarly commemorative watches in his Sportivnie collection. Have a look.


----------



## rproch

New additions:


----------



## Seele

Well done! I know you can always pull some amazing rabbits out of your hat. The three-of-a-kind octagonal Vostoks would make a great display too, and the 30-jewel Poljot is interesting: mine is in the same case, I think, but the dial design is much less adventurous than that.


----------



## rproch

Here's another octagonal Wostok









And three others


----------



## rproch

New additions


----------



## Seele

Rob, you are making us very envious!


----------



## Vaurien

rproch said:


> New additions


Wow! Beautiful


----------



## rproch

My chronos:


----------



## PinkFloyd

The dial in the first watch is very nice


----------



## timanthes

It's not exactly a new purchase but i cannot resist such a great thread...


----------



## 10 ATM

As of yesterday:


----------



## rproch

Moskva in gold:


----------



## rproch

Two old watches


----------



## schnurrp

$15.99, delivered. Sets, winds, and runs nicely. Couldn't resist the dial:


----------



## pmwas

And my 1956 oldie


----------



## Vaurien

pmwas said:


> And my 1956 oldie


This is a wonderful old watch! A 50-ies Pobeda from the Second Watch Factory of Moscow


----------



## gdman714

This one is my newest purchase, the picture is the seller's, it has yet to get to me.


----------



## Seele

Vaurien said:


> This is a wonderful old watch! A 50-ies Pobeda from the Second Watch Factory of Moscow


... and outstanding condition too; the only 2MWF-built Pobeda of this style - which I think is the most classic of the designs and my favourite - is my "copper dial" version. I missed out on another one, however.

By the way ZIM also built one like that but with the manufacturer's marking at the bottom of the dial marked ZIM. I have only seen one so far but forgot to bid on it.


----------



## rproch

_"Gold has worked down from Alexander's time... When something holds good for two thousand years I do not believe it can be so because of prejudice or mistaken theory." _Baruch, Bernard M.

In times of economic turbulence people turn to gold. So did I...


----------



## michele

rproch said:


> _"Gold has worked down from Alexander's time... When something holds good for two thousand years I do not believe it can be so because of prejudice or mistaken theory." _Baruch, Bernard M.
> 
> In times of economic turbulence people turn to gold. So did I...


well done man...that's a little treasure!


----------



## Vaurien

michele said:


> well done man...that's a little treasure!


Michele has stolen the words from my keyboard! It's really a little treasure


----------



## watch22

Russian gold watches are the best.


----------



## schnurrp

Purple and gold is better. Go Pirates!


----------



## ltri

schnurrp said:


> Purple and gold is better. Go Pirates!


Don't you mean red and gold. USC Gamecocks ;-)


----------



## schnurrp

That looks more like _garnet_ & gold. Perfect. Go Carolina! Beat Clemson!


----------



## rproch

Pavel Buhre


----------



## emoscambio

rproch said:


> Pavel Buhre
> View attachment 1382752
> View attachment 1382751
> View attachment 1382750
> View attachment 1382749


"In memory of the Olkenitzky factory. 1922." In pre-1918 writing ?

There was a politician of Tatarstan named Girsh Shmuelovich Olkenitzky and there is Biologist named Olkenitzky who invented TSI Agar, a medium for testing for the presence of bacteria.

No idea what is meant here...


----------

